# eating chicken cold or room temp



## Oblivious (Jun 24, 2018)

I think it makes chicken more palatable, i add mustered or A1 makes it taste pretty alright


----------



## Elivo (Jun 24, 2018)

Only time i like cold chicken is when its on a salad or if its a chicken salad type thing. Other than that i want my chicken heated lol.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I think it makes chicken more palatable, i add mustered or A1 makes it taste pretty alright



Steak sauce on cold chicken. You are genius.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Steak sauce on cold chicken. You are genius.


I think im to chicken as Hitler is the Jews. Just gotta find new ways to eat chicken


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I think im to chicken as Hitler is the Jews. Just gotta find new ways to eat chicken



 If you metaphors is accurate, you should rather enjoy chicken straight out of the oven.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 24, 2018)

Eating room temperature chicken is asking to get sick. Warm it up or eat it straight from the fridge.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 24, 2018)

My father eats raw chicken ... wtf


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 24, 2018)

That sounds delicious lol....barf


----------



## Spongy (Jun 24, 2018)

I tend to cook chicken, chill it, blend it with water so I can drink it...  But hey, to each there own.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 24, 2018)

I eat more chicken any man ever seen...


----------



## PFM (Jun 24, 2018)

Tuna and chicken both go down well with peanut or almond butter.  BBQ or steak sauce of any kind.  Salsa, hot sauce helps too.  #sickofchickentoo


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2018)

The only time my chicken is somewhat cold is when I meal prep, freeze it, then take it out the night before to thaw in the fridge.  For some reason, it doesn't thaw fully between my fridge and Isolator fitness bag that I bring my food to work in.  When I microwave it at the office, some spots may be cooler than others in the chicken breast.

Like everyone else, I'm starting to get tired of eating chicken, but I have a good bit of fat to trim off and a crap LDL to HDL profile.  So it looks as though chicken, turkey, and fish will be on the menu for quite some time.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 24, 2018)

Depends if theres a microwave or not. After the 4,000th meal o dont even think about the temperature.

spongy’s onto something. It might be more efficient if I can infuse it in my water bottle or use it topically when showering.

#sickofchickentoo - PFM always the trend setter


----------



## Elivo (Jun 24, 2018)

I got beef and veggies for tonight at work. Have layed off the chicken for a few days, had fish last night. 

Chicken flavored water???


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 25, 2018)

right from fridge or right from the grill.  Either or


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sh*ty tasting food is perfect for portion control.  No one ever over eats a dry chicken breast.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## jennerrator (Jun 25, 2018)

Barely ever eat chicken...funny how I have no issues staying in shape


----------

